# Oddball kit cars - insiration?



## jstack6 (Jul 26, 2007)

Watch out for kit cars. Many insurance companies like mine won't insure you. Go figure my insurance company WILL insure a Z06 Vette at 600 hp and 200 mph with 20 gal of explosive gas in the rear but won't insure my kit car EV. 

The frames are also not able to handle the battery weight. You want to be safe and have a good frame and brakes.

There are some very nice kit car porsche EVs. 
http://www.worldclassexotics.com/Electriccarconv.htm


----------



## motosaurus (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I wouldn't load up a mini-sized car with lead batteries, but thats just me. IMO the OEM cars that have 1500 lbs of batteries are wildly over their safe limit too, but I guess they get driven very gingerly since they seem to do ok. The PU conversions make more sense to me, though they aren't suitable for my needs.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Ahh that's where the diablo kit came from. I wonder how the interior is on it?


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

All these minis made me think about the MGB GT. That car would make a light, practical, and American-market EV candidate.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sure I've read of someone converting an MGB GT to electric. I think it was on www.electric-cars-are-for-girls.com
I've thought about it myself. It would annoy my dad who love's his MG B Roadster natural and left "the way God intended".


The blurb on the main page of the above site is fun to read:


If you're like me...

You've been watching the air turn browner and browner every year. It breaks your heart that your asthmatic ten-year-old is stuck in the house all summer because of the air quality.

You know it's mostly because of car exhaust, but there's no other way to get to work, school, errands, and daycare...

...so you feel GUILTY as you fill the gas tank (again).

And lay down fifty bucks. Fifty bucks!!?? Are you kidding? Coulda gotten my hair done AND left a fat tip for that price...oh, well. And as you leave the gas station, you wonder how much it's going to cost you NEXT time, and know that whatever it is, you've got no other choice but to pay it.


In other words...

... you're PINNED to the PUMP.

If you've ever felt PINNED to the PUMP because there were no other (sensible) choices out there...

...or are there?

C'mon in. Time to take another look at electric cars...and stuff.


----------

